# Requirement for generator under National Building Code of Canada



## katwalatapan (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to inquire if a specific classification or area size under the National Building Code of Canada would require mandatory installation of standby generator system in a building?

I understand that a standby generator system is required, if life safety equipment do not have approved battery back up or require supplemental back up.  I cannot find a requirement to install generator based on building classification or area size.

Thank you.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 14, 2014)

katwalatapan said:
			
		

> Hello,I wanted to inquire if a specific classification or area size under the National Building Code of Canada would require mandatory installation of standby generator system in a building?
> 
> I understand that a standby generator system is required, if life safety equipment do not have approved battery back up or require supplemental back up.  I cannot find a requirement to install generator based on building classification or area size.
> 
> Thank you.


Do you know what the group occupancy is of the building?


----------



## cda (Mar 14, 2014)

katwalatapan said:
			
		

> Hello,I wanted to inquire if a specific classification or area size under the National Building Code of Canada would require mandatory installation of standby generator system in a building?
> 
> I understand that a standby generator system is required, if life safety equipment do not have approved battery back up or require supplemental back up.  I cannot find a requirement to install generator based on building classification or area size.
> 
> Thank you.


Welcome

Do you have a link to the codes??

Guess is building class or size does not matter .

If life safety equipment does not have battery back up , then generator is required.....

What does the national define as " life safety equipment"????


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 14, 2014)

IBC

 SECTION 2702 EMERGENCY AND STANDBY POWER SYSTEMS

[F] 2702.1 Installation.

Emergency and standby power systems required by this code or the International Fire Code shall be installed in accordance with this code, NFPA 110 and 111.

    [F] 2702.1.1 Stationary generators.

    Stationary emergency and standby power generators required by this code shall be listed in accordance with UL 2200.

[F] 2702.2 Where required.

Emergency and standby power systems shall be provided where required by Sections 2702.2.1 through 2702.2.20.

    [F] 2702.2.1 Group A occupancies.

    Emergency power shall be provided for emergency voice/alarm communication systems in Group A occupancies in accordance with Section 907.5.2.2.4.

    [F] 2702.2.2 Smoke control systems.

    Standby power shall be provided for smoke control systems in accordance with Section 909.11.

    [F] 2702.2.3 Exit signs.

    Emergency power shall be provided for exit signs in accordance with Section 1011.6.3.

    [F] 2702.2.4 Means of egress illumination.

    Emergency power shall be provided for means of egress illumination in accordance with Section 1006.3.

    [F] 2702.2.5 Accessible means of egress elevators.

    Standby power shall be provided for elevators that are part of an accessible means of egress in accordance with Section 1007.4.

    [F] 2702.2.6 Accessible means of egress platform lifts.

    Standby power in accordance with this section or ASME A 18.1 shall be provided for platform lifts that are part of an accessible means of egress in accordance with Section 1007.5.

    [F] 2702.2.7 Horizontal sliding doors.

    Standby power shall be provided for horizontal sliding doors in accordance with Section 1008.1.4.3.

    [F] 2702.2.8 Semiconductor fabrication facilities.

    Emergency power shall be provided for semiconductor fabrication facilities in accordance with Section 415.10.10.

    [F] 2702.2.9 Membrane structures.

    Standby power shall be provided for auxiliary inflation systems in accordance with Section 3102.8.2. Emergency power shall be provided for exit signs in temporary tents and membrane structures in accordance with the International Fire Code.

    [F] 2702.2.10 Hazardous materials.

    Emergency or standby power shall be provided in occupancies with hazardous materials in accordance with Section 414.5.3.

    [F] 2702.2.11 Highly toxic and toxic materials.

    Emergency power shall be provided for occupancies with highly toxic or toxic materials in accordance with the International Fire Code.

    [F] 2702.2.12 Organic peroxides.

    Standby power shall be provided for occupancies with silane gas in accordance with the International Fire Code.

    [F] 2702.2.13 Pyrophoric materials.

    Emergency power shall be provided for occupancies with silane gas in accordance with the International Fire Code.

    [F] 2702.2.14 Covered and open mall buildings.

    Standby power shall be provided for voice/alarm communication systems in covered and open mall buildings in accordance with Section 402.7.3.

    [F] 2702.2.15 High-rise buildings.

    Emergency and standby power shall be provided in high-rise buildings in accordance with Sections 403.4.8 and 403.4.9.

    [F] 2702.2.16 Underground buildings.

    Emergency and standby power shall be provided in underground buildings in accordance with Sections 405.8 and 405.9.

    [F] 2702.2.17 Group I-3 occupancies.

    Emergency power shall be provided for doors in Group I-3 occupancies in accordance with Section 408.4.2.

    [F] 2702.2.18 Airport traffic control towers.

    Standby power shall be provided in airport traffic control towers in accordance with Section 412.3.4.

    [F] 2702.2.19 Elevators.

    Standby power for elevators shall be provided as set forth in Sections 3003.1, 3007.9 and 3008.9.

    [F] 2702.2.20 Smokeproof enclosures.

    Standby power shall be provided for smokeproof enclosures as required by Section 909.20.6.2.

[F] 2702.3 Maintenance.

Emergency and standby power systems shall be maintained and tested in accordance with the International Fire Code.


----------



## steveray (Mar 14, 2014)

That was really excellent of you to put that together Gregg!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 14, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> That was really excellent of you to put that together Gregg!


Thank you. I will be here all week.


----------

